# What does your adult GSD weigh?



## jang (May 1, 2011)

Since my dad keeps telling me to get a saddle for Sib I'm wondering HMMMMM? Is she really that big compared to others? I know she is bigger than breed standards but my trainer told me that was ok..Is it? Sibi turned 2 on the 8th and she weighs right around 87lbs or so..
jan


----------



## Cheerful1 (Sep 27, 2011)

Joey will be 6 years old on the 22nd, and he weighs 75 pounds.


----------



## Dejavu (Nov 11, 2010)

My Negra is 4 years old, she weighs around 80 pounds.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Sinister

American BYB/West German Showlines
2.5 years old
Neutered
28" tall
80-85 pounds


----------



## golfbum (Jan 11, 2010)

My two year old female is about 62 lbs.

My one year old male is 66lbs.


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

Last time they were weighed:
Female 68lbs
Male 75lbs.


----------



## Batzmomm (Nov 8, 2011)

My male just turned 1 years old in October and he weighs 95lbs. Both his parents were big (Dad 120 and Mom 90something) so I'm assuming that he's not done growing and my vet says the same thing.


----------



## Karla (Dec 14, 2010)

My female will be 6 in March and she weighs 73 lbs.
My male will be 5 in May and weighs 75 lbs.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Female 2 years 4 months: 70 pounds


----------



## jdh520 (Jun 4, 2011)

115lbs 
29" tall
36" long chest to base of tail


----------



## Scarlettsmom (Jul 12, 2011)

Almost 5 years old...weighs 75ish pounds. She was only 64 lbs when we got her at 2 years old. Her weight is pretty steady.


----------



## GSDLove (Dec 6, 2007)

Bailey is 4 years old, is 78.5 lbs and built like a small tank.


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

I don't have his measurements but Brutus is tall and very long. He will be 3 in January, he weighs 119.


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

2 y/o male. don't know height or length but he is tall and long lol... 100 pounds on the money


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Rocky, 9 year old male, 78lb.


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

Niko is 2.5 years old, 28" tall and 84 lbs.


----------



## horsegirl (Aug 11, 2010)

3 yrs 78 lbs 26 1/2 " tall - male
18 mo 24" tall 64 lbs - bitch


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

Masi 3 years old, 26/27 inches tall weighs in around 75lbs


----------



## Veronica1 (Jun 22, 2010)

Panzer is 18 months, 79 pounds, and has a nice waist.


----------



## StryderPup (May 16, 2009)

Stryder will be 3 on December 15th...he weighs 100 pounds even...well 100.7 to be exact...


----------



## WVGSD (Nov 28, 2006)

Max is five years old, 30 inches tall and weighs 95 pounds. We were at the vet recently for elbow dysplasia and I had him weighed again. He has gained 20 pounds since I brought him home from the shelter last December.


----------



## CeCe (Jun 1, 2011)

Jake-4 years old 26 in. 95Lbs appears to be German Show
CeCe-2.5 years 23 in. 60lbs appears to be working line
Lila-8 months 22in. 50 lbs looks more working line


----------



## King&Skylar (Jun 3, 2010)

Skylar is a year and a half old- she weighs 66 pounds and is a good size for her height, can't see ribs but can feel them and she's muscular, she is 26" tall.

my moms shepherd is 7 yrs old, he weighs 85 pounds, he could stand to lose 5 or so pounds. he's 24" tall


----------



## Anjulian (May 28, 2011)

Blade is 25ins high and weighs 72 lbs, but still needs a little more weight at 2 years old.He lost a lot when he was neutered 12 months ago,as it all went wrong and they had to open him up again due to infection.I got him up to 68 lbs last april and last week he reached the 72 lbs. He is such a picky little beggar and often walks away from food, will never take treats while we are out walking.It has been very slow but getting there. also have a gsdx husky who is 12 months old,23 1/2 high and weighs 60 lbs.


----------



## mysweetkaos (Sep 20, 2011)

Our Kaos is 30 inches tall, 36 inches from neck to base of tail and usually weighs about 105-110. With arthritis limiting his activity he got up to about 120 so he is on a diet and doing as much exercise as possible. He's a big boy. Funny thing is he was the runt!! Just goes to show you when you get a puppy you never know what the finished product will be.


----------



## krystyne73 (Oct 13, 2010)

Meika is around 6 yrs old, its on my signature lol but I think she is 28 in tall. She weighs 80lbs.
She use to be a big fatty at 105 lbs and it has taken over a year to bring that weight down.
She is like a little pup now.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Bianca is 26" at the shoulder and varies between 67-70 lbs at a good weight.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Stark
2.5 years old / intact
Show/working cross
26.5", 87lbs


----------



## Josh's mom (Oct 30, 2010)

Josh is 27.5 inches tall, very long, and about 82lbs, he's only 15mo so I'm sure he'll be bigger later.


----------



## Twayblade (Nov 11, 2011)

Marley is 25 in. tall and weighs 68 lbs. and she till looks a bit skinny to me. She recently was spayed, so maybe she will gain a little bit more.


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

*Diabla:*
Female / 4 years
21 in
53 lbs

*Akela: *
Male / 15 months
26 in
85 lbs


----------



## GeorgiaJason (Jan 16, 2011)

Karma 9mo. 98.7lbs male
Georgia 1yr 4mo 71lbs female


----------



## jang (May 1, 2011)

I had Sib weighed yesterday--96.6 lbs and 26.5 " tall.BIG GIRL!
JAN


----------



## DTS (Oct 19, 2010)

jasmine- 20 months old, will be 2 in march 21-22in 60 lbs


----------



## wildwolf60 (Apr 13, 2001)

*Weight...*

Our adopted Jaeger weighes 97.8lbs and he is just over 2 years old- Very tall and long legged, ! He's a horse....


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

Dakoda will be an adult on April 29th, but right now she weighs 93 lbs


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Oh God here goes
Lucky 28 87lbs 8 years old
Daisy 26 in 88 lbs in10/05/11 She was when I joined 93 lbs down from 96in 10/10. Daisy will be 12 on 11/26/11.


----------



## SusiQ (Jul 27, 2007)

Raven - spayed female - 86# at 6 yrs. old
Diablo - 3 yrs. old - immense at 141#, but is mixed with arctic wolf.


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

Moses will be 4yr in Feb 105 lbs intact, nice waist
Layla 5.5yrs 82 lbs spayed, nice waist
Gilda will be 3yr in Mar, 85lbs intact, nice waist
Sigourney 1.5 yr 64 lbs spayed, nice waist
Gabe 9 months 80 lbs intact nice waist

I don't let my dogs get overweight, don't like the look of overweight dogs and more importantly it's unhealthy. Then again I don't like the look of underweight dogs either.  I try to keep them just right!


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

Gabe is 80 lbs? I don't feel so bad about Koda now, he is almost 87 lbs at almost 9 months old.


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

Trust me Koda is going to be bigger than Gabe! Now that I think about it, Gabe will be 10 months in a couple of days.

Hey I got my order in...picking up Sat 1:30. Guess I should email you rather than taking up this thread!


----------



## frenchie27 (Jan 12, 2008)

Charlie, 4 yr old, Black German Shepherd. He weighs 115 lbs. I know, he is a big boy. But he's my 4 legged child.


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

Cody 8 1/2 years, 60lbs due to major health issues... He might not be with me much longer.  Last year he weighed well over 80lbs. 

Isa - 6 years 68lbs? She had thyroid issues which made her gain and was at 73lbs and was heavy, she's been on thyroid pills for a while now and has gone down to about 68-70, somewhere around there. Her sport weight was 65ish. 

Akbar - 2 years 99lbs


----------



## shane2lyons (Nov 30, 2012)

Sam is 91lbs and she`s 5, Amber is 64 lbs and she`s 2.


----------



## runnershigh108 (Nov 23, 2012)

Gem (1.5 y/o female) is 75lbs of pure muscle. :hug:


----------



## ken k (Apr 3, 2006)

Max 7 year old male, was 100lbs for a long time, Heidi 6 year old female 65lbs, Lilah 4 year old female 77 lbs, they have all lost some weight since i switched from TOW to Fromm, bout 5lbs each


----------



## Piper'sgrl (Apr 20, 2012)

Zeus was 13 months on the 18th..hes very long and quite tall but still has filling out to do. Last time we weighed him he was exactly a yr old and weighed 81.6lbs.

Piper was weighed at almost 10 months old at the end of Oct and she weighed 73.6lbs.
I havent taped them in a while though so I dont know hwo tall or long they are right now


----------



## SukiGirl (Aug 31, 2012)

At 12 months, Suki fluctuates between 72-75 pds.


----------

